# random streets of Paris



## Alex_B (May 18, 2007)

just a small collection 

1:






2:





3:





4:


----------



## Tangerini (May 18, 2007)

I really really like the 2nd one, what a great capture!


----------



## Alex_B (May 18, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> I really really like the 2nd one, what a great capture!



thanks 

actually not a snapshot.. I have been waiting there for quite a while taking images of people walking past that "painting"


----------



## The_Traveler (May 18, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> thanks
> 
> actually not a snapshot.. I have been waiting there for quite a while taking images of people walking past that "painting"



Makes no diff, still terrif.


----------



## cherrymoose (May 18, 2007)

I agree, the second one is superb! :thumbup:


----------



## Alex_B (May 18, 2007)

thanks both!


----------



## Remi M. (May 18, 2007)

Great photographs.  They all look like they were shot in or around Montmartre.  I love seeing these streets through a talented photographers eye's.

I miss Paris, and it's only been a year since I have been there.


----------



## Antarctican (May 18, 2007)

Enjoyable thread, to see different vignettes. The second is my fave, too. It's really a cracking shot.


----------



## Alex_B (May 19, 2007)

Thanks all 



Remi M. said:


> Great photographs.  They all look like they were shot in or around Montmartre.



That is where it is ... it is close to where my friend lives, so I did not have to walk far 



> I love seeing these streets through a talented photographers eye's.



Not too much talent here, just luck and patience 
But thanks anyway!


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 19, 2007)

Very nice work Alex.. I like the woman looking at the art work.  So very telling that she isn't stopped but hustling by.

Charming building but the people are by far the best to me.  Bricks and mortar are interesting but people are fascinating.


----------



## Alex_B (May 19, 2007)

Thanks!



mysteryscribe said:


> Charming building but the people are by far the best to me.  Bricks and mortar are interesting but people are fascinating.



I have to confess though, that I have the tendency to be fascinated by architecture quite often.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 19, 2007)

Well  hell some of us need to shoot buildings since it takes us so long to get all the setting right.  lol


----------



## Alex_B (May 19, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> Well  hell some of us need to shoot buildings since it takes us so long to get all the setting right.  lol



did not know you could be *that *mean!


----------



## Riggaberto (May 20, 2007)

2nd and 4th are my favs, nice fricken work!


----------



## New England Moments (May 20, 2007)

All good  but number two ringing the bell for me!!

   I wonder if you could lighten her up a weeee bit more to show a little more detail..dodgeing?? 

   I think what works in that photo is scale.. Her and the artwork are nearly the same size.. the artwork person has arms thrown into the air, and the lady passin by, has her arms down...  The scale of the two is amazing..Artwork person and lady are facing each  other as almost greeting each other...

    ok maybe thats all me on this being crazy, but I like the comparisons!!

          Did that play into your mind when taking this pic??

             Great Job!


----------



## Alex_B (May 20, 2007)

New England Moments said:


> I wonder if you could lighten her up a weeee bit more to show a little more detail..dodgeing??



Hmm, since you are not the first one to complain about my images being a tad too dark recently, I wonder if it is my new fancy screen which pushes me to the limit here. This new screen displays an amazing amount of detail even in the very dark areas, which is maybe lost on standard screens.

Maybe I should keep that in mind the next time I edit some images.



> Did that play into your mind when taking this pic??


Well, as mentioned, I was waiting for people to pass by this artwork on the wall. The people are random and I had no choice but try to capture the right moment. So I ended up with about 4 images, of which this one seemed to be the most interesting for the reasons mentioned (plus that i like the fact that the figure on the wall is white while she is black). I selected it for the obvious reasons, but it is not "composed" in a strict sense.


----------



## New England Moments (May 20, 2007)

Alex...  I know what your saying on the screen look, as far as dark.. it varies from Monitor to monitor....  Thanks for the come back..  yeah as I said the scale of the two figures still amazes me/ almost like two stick figures in opposites. very well done!


----------



## Alex_B (May 20, 2007)

New England Moments said:


> Thanks for the come back..



I always try to comment on comments


----------



## Mohain (May 20, 2007)

Great stuff Alex, all I can do is agree with everyone else and say great set but No. 2 is a definate stand out!


----------



## Alex_B (May 23, 2007)

ok, it seems everyone is voting for the same favourite here .... so I now know what to do to please you next time


----------



## jlbrew3 (May 24, 2007)

The high contrast is really what does it for me. Really nice shots!


----------

